# horse with HUGE stride



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

The lesson horse I'm riding right now is probabbly the biggest horse I have ever ridden. He's throughbreed/paint & at least 16 hands. He can litterly cross the arena in 4 strides & we have the largest indoor arena in the area. I'm having a horrible time trying to ride him at the canter. I kept catching my self gripping with my knees. My instructor said I was doing a good job keeping my heels down, but I was bringing my legs too far back. She told me that he has a big, up-ity stride that takes some time to get use to. I felt like I was starting all over again. He's a super sweet horse & so willing, but dang I am sure missing my sweet little arab mare


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I love a big moving horse myself, but I was nervous when I first started them. What I did was allowed my body to completely relax while the horse was at the walk, and let myself _feel_ the power and potential energy under me - like sitting on a power station. I then visualised harnessing that power and riding it like a wave. I then started trotting and let myself enjoy the feeling of power, knowing that I could stop or slow the horse (so I was controlling that power), then did the same at the canter. Yeah, I'm a power-hungry control freak 

Obviously you have to allow your body to go with the movement as well, but if the main barrier to you riding this horse is the fact his big movement makes you nervous, train your brain and body to enjoy the experience. And obviously it's only enjoyable if you can actually control the horse lol.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

My horse has a big sweeping rolling canter that is just so much fun...but he's been on the DL with a front suspensory injury all month, and the horse I'm riding for lessons has a canter like a trampoline. 

Before you ask for the up transition, put your attention into your elbows and feel like they've both got big rocks tied to them that are keeping them hanging straight down. Keep that thought, of weighting your elbows down, and then focus on your hips and seat, and think about keeping them nice and flexible and loose. Once you get both of those feelings, then ask for the transition, and just keep your hips loose and your elbows pulling toward the ground.

This is what I got from my trainer for riding a horse with a big sproingy canter, and it REALLY helps me stay in my seat.

That, and a pair of full seat breeches doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You'll never be able to stay with big movement, unless you develop your core strength and a very solid seat. There should be no need to grip in a big canter, just allow your legs to hang, keep your upper body tall, and let your hips roll with the canter. Focus on keeping your seat bones in constant contact with the saddle. 
In the meantime, sit ups, planks, crunches and lunge lessons with no stirrups!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Big movers are my favourite horses to ride!


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I went from my 14.3hh pony who was kind of an arab type to my 18hh warmblood with the most incredible suspension and lift in his gait....so I definitely understand! It took me a long time to figure out how to move with him (who am I kidding, sometimes I STILL can't move with him well). It will come in time! You just have to figure out the best way to ride it and how to move with him. My biggest issue was my fear response to how fast we went around the ring even though he was only doing a working canter. Core strength was a big one too...the stronger your core is the easier it is to ride those huge gaits!

Most of all, enjoy it! You'll figure it out in time and once you do it will be so incredible!


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Oh god I LOVE a big mover. :shock: Just the impulsion alone at the trot has me swooning.  The bigger they get, I swear the springier they get haha. I rode a 17+ OTTB and OMG. If I could have I would have bought him on the spot, flaws and all, just for that trot. I am still swooning over him hahaha.

It takes getting used to, seriously. But if you can ride it well, if you fit a larger horse, just relax, breathe, and smile that goofy little grin.:happydance: It is a lot of fun and riding a shorter horse will never feel the same again haha.

(I never used to notice the height riding short horses. And then I rode a really really tall horse. Now riding the short ones just looks and feels weird to my peripheral. :rofl


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am eavesdropping on the advice here, 'cause I have the same issue of not being able to ride the canter of my very large lease horse. I like the elbow imagery and the focus on keeping the seat in contact at all times. 
I got the trot pretty decent, now it's time for the canter!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

It's funny really, how very different, certain horses feel to us. Years ago when I first took riding lessons, I learned on a very big horse with a long stride. It was all I knew. After that, riding smaller horses, felt odd to me. 

Later in life, after I was used to riding my Saddlebreds, I rode a QH, which I had intended to purchase. With his low set head carriage, I had the strangest feeling that I was going to topple off, over the front. There was nothing but air in front. I had become used to looking through horse's ears. 

All my life I had ridden English, so at one time, decided to purchase a western saddle. So, so very different. Riding western, seemed to constantly give me back pain. I had a bad back anyway. I even purchased a really nice and expensive, Fallis western saddle, with the stirrups hung forward. Didn't help much. I think it's what one becomes used to, in horses and riding. Takes a bit of time to get used to different horses and styles of riding.

Incidentally, I also tried some good Aussie saddles and liked them very much.

Lizzie


----------



## merle (Oct 4, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I am eavesdropping on the advice here, 'cause I have the same issue of not being able to ride the canter of my very large lease horse. I like the elbow imagery and the focus on keeping the seat in contact at all times. !


I'm eavesdropping because I haven't yet ridden my new nearly 17h OTTB. He has a huge swinging walk and ground covering trot.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

The best way for me to sit ANY canter, is to pick my feet up just barely off of the stirrups. I can't grip with my knees, I can't brace against the stirrups, and I have to force myself to breathe. When I am in a lesson arena I can turn into myself a little bit and trust that the horse isn't going anywhere. Toes up (remember to sink into the heel but don't touch the stirrups!), relax the belly (I have absolutely no control over my back core muscles, but my stomach muscles have a tendency to stay tense and I have to force myself to let go), exhale! (boy do I hold my breathe bad haha)! Relaxing is much easier when I am not bracing against the stirrups, which I do quite a bit on a smaller horse with their itty bitty daisy cutter trots and canters. Larger horses take such big, leaping strides, it actually feels slower to me, even though the ground coverage means I'm moving faster. I have more time to breathe with the movement of a larger horse.

And yes, for some reason sitting through those huge strides works the core so much more. I will hurt after a few strides if I am not used to it in a while.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I am not as strong in my core as I'd like to be, but getting better everyday. I do weekly lessons as well as ride my own probably 2 times a week. I'm doing pretty well about keeping my heels down, but still have times where I catch myself. He's just so much bigger than anything I've ever ridden. It feels like his entire front in comes up with every stride. It was a huge workout for me. I rode him on Monday & here it is Wednesday & my abs & thighs still hurt


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I am pretty weak in my core if I really want to be honest. I found out today I have not been using myself as I should. I am going to feel it for the next week. I was riding a near 18hh TB. He's pretty weak working to the right, and we worked so hard today, I think even he is going to be sore for the next couple days. But the canter I got out of him....

First time we cantered to the right, he bottomed out on me so hard I swear my ribs hit my hip. It felt like he was hopping along on his left two legs, that's how much he came off balance. It felt wrong, so I explained to my instructor and she said try this. I braced him hard with my right leg, I crossed my reins way over the left, and drove him with my left leg. He picked up such a collected, slow, smooth canter... I am overwhelmingly pleased with myself. We will both be sore for days but that canter was totally worth it. Just the way he sat back on his rear end, and drove from his rear end. I was so confused at first. I thought we should of been flying just from the power I was feeling, but it was so slow, so smooth.

I might be walking funny for the next few days, but there will be a silly grin on my face the whole time.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I am now currently riding a paint who has a huuuuge stride compared to what I'm used to. I was riding him the other day, and as we were going along in a circle, I just found a way that for me just "clicked" when it came to riding him. I completely stopped trying to focus on what was going on, and relaxed. I found my center, put weight in my heels, and made myself ride with his movement. I only got a few strides in before I realized: Oh, hey, I am actually keeping my butt in the saddle! haha. 

Next morning? My poor abs hurt like I've been doing crunches all day.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I chickened out tonight & chose to ride a different horse. My trainer has been putting me on more difficult horses. I was very frusterated & almost upset with myself at the end. My wonderful Hubby came with and videoed me & after I sat & watched, I realised I'm not doing that bad. I can see how stiff I am in my arms & shoulders, but my seat & legs looked pretty good


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Relax that upper body!

It's hard to do, I know, but it'll make the ride much better and you won't send mixed signals. And perhaps by putting you on more difficult horses, the trainer is trying to help you grow. If it is at a pace you are uncomfortable at, tell him.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I too prefer a larger horse. The longer stride is easier for me. When I was first starting out with horses (100 years ago) I rode a 14.2 hand Arabian. It was like riding a sports car as she could spin and turn and was just fun to ride. Then my next horse was a 17.2 hand Saddlebred which was also amazing. I rode many other larger horses and didn't have an issue with it until I rode a 17 hand Oldenburg. That horse was a mile long and I felt like I was posting in slow motion. It took a bit of time but I got very comfortable on that horse. Then one day for fun, I got back on the 14.2 hand Arabian and it just didn't feel right. I felt like I was posting at a 100 miles an hour. I felt like I looked as though I was having a seizure, bobbing up and down so fast. 

It is all what you are used to. Give it time, you will get comfortable with it. It is a fabulous experience to get to ride many different horses. The more you ride, the more easily you will adapt to different strides, builds and temperaments. You will become a much better rider by doing this. Good luck to you.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to see so many people are in the same club, Big Ben has the hugest trot, and I'm still trying to cope with that, I need to be comfortable with that before asking for the canter, and I'm sure that is going to be HUGE as well


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I actually find the canter on such a large horse easier to sit than the trot. Especially when it is correct and collected. But, when it is ugly, it is UGLY and hurts like a biatch hahaha. I am still used to trying to move with a shorter, quicker horse though. So it is taking me quite a bit to adjust. But it is fun, so it is worth it.

Littrella, if you're not comfortable, and having fun, speak up. You'll burn out, quick. :-( You should never be afraid, because it causes you to be tense, and when you need to be relaxed you could get hurt.


----------

